# DeCampos JDC-IO Eskrima Seminar



## John J (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello Eskrimadors,

I am posting this for my good friends. This is the very 1st DeCampo JDC-IO seminar in the U.S. authorized by GM Olavides. If you are interested in a combat tested, powerful stick system...this ievent is for you!   

DeCampo JDC-IO Seminar featuring Guro Roger Agbulos 
Topic: Impact weapon concepts (particularly Largo Mano)
**With special guest, Felix Valencia of Valencia LAMECO Eskrima
covering Knife Tactics (Ground to Largo Mano)
Date: November 14th 2004
Time: 9a.m. to 4p.m
Cost: $70.00 pre-registration / $80.00 at the door (if space is available)
Place: The Martial Arts Institute
9349 Melvin Avenue #7
Northridge, CA 91324
For more information or to reserve a spot
email: decampousa@hotmail.com 

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 25, 2004)

You CA guys get everything.  Will you be coming to Texas?


----------

